# New Camper burning eyes!!!!



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We have had our 26RS since April and have camped 6 times but we continue to have a burning sensation when we first open the trailer from storage as well as when we open a cabinet while camping.

Does anyone have any ideas how to get this order removed from our trailer?

Thanks,


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Many people mention this as a problem, and I've heard that it's from the chemicals (formaldehyde?) used in the insulation.

I've also heard that putting a couple of open cups of rubbing alcohol in the trailer and closing it up for a few days is supposed to help "neutralize" that chemical. Could be urban legend, not sure, but it's been suggested.

Chet.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

I've left a window or vent open all the time, since about March. The hot days you can still smell the formaldehyde a bit. Supposedly, over time all odor will disappear.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't think mine ever smelled. I think it sat on the lot awhile. I would just keep it well ventilated. Maybe some open boxes of baking soda?


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi there,

Yup, we picked ours up late may and we have noticed the stinging also, I thought it was from the cushions and stuff like that, anyway, we keep two windows open almost all of the time when not in use and it has helped but we can still feel it on really hot days, we are going to try the rubbing alochol and baking soda and hope it helps.

Geoff


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My wife is normally sensitive so I thought that she was just imagining this when she told me about it. Seems to be true as enough here and other sources have had the same experience. We now keep all the roof vents open (california weather) when in storage (right next to the house!). After several months the situation has just about gone away.


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

We got ours the first of June and just now after 2 trips the fumes are just about gone. I did find that the best thing was leaving the vents open when traveling... But even today when I went out there, noting open but the roof vents and about 95 degrees in the sun - I opened the bathroom door and the fumes killed my eyes, took me a minute or two to dry the tears up. I cut the vent fan on and in less than a mintues the place was fine... The last 2 trips with the AC on 24hs we never noticed the fumes...


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for all the input. We just returned from a trip and the first 24-36 hours the smell was there. After using the air and opening some windows it got better. Our unit only set on the lot for 1 month and it was closed up most of that time. It is getting better but I will try the tips mentioned above.

Thanks again and I will let everyone know what works.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

We had the same problem with ours. A friend suggested that I put Max Air vent covers on (for other reasons) and I left the vents open all the time and the smell went away real quick after that.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Our TT has the same problem. We just keep everything open to allow it to air out. It is still there but it does not burn the eyes any more. (I think the smoky camp fire I built killed the stinging problem but now I have a smoke smell.

What helped was to keep the vents open while travelling.

Maxx Air Vents are on our mod list. Just waiting for the right price and time to install.

Thor


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Several (15ish) years back I was told by a mobile home manufacturer that it was formaldehyde. They can spray something to remove the odor or at least the intensity of it.

I would call a mobile home lot and see what you can find out, that is, if your RV dealer doesn't.

But, from experience, it can be greatly reduced and/or removed completely.

HTH

~Happy Camping sunny


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

When we were looking at campers to buy, we walked into a 5er and the smell was overwhelming. Instantly, I got a migraine. When we purchased the Outback which we received immediately from the factory, it had no smell whatsoever. 
(I say immediately because it came from the factory to dealer on Thursday morning. We picked it up on Thursday afternoon and went camping on Friday.)

Wonder why some trailers have the smell and others don't.

Have a good day! sunny


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

I've only noticed it on really, really hot days. Since I have installed the maxair vents, I just leave them open all the time and haven't noticed it since.


----------



## A Happy Man (Jul 12, 2004)

It took almost a year for ours to go away, and even now it is still barely there after the trailer has been closed up so, we keep our roof vents open and open the door when the weather is nice. Something else that might help is to put several charcoal briquets around ..They should somewhat absorb the odor..Hope this helps..Bob <><


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I used the Rubbing Alcohol and opened the vents slightly during storage and the smell went totally away. When I do not use the alcohol the smell returns but not as bad as before. We are now leaving a cup of alcohol in the sink after every trip and are very happy to report that it works well.

Thanks for the help Outbackers!!!!!!!


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

We have had our new rig for less than a week and have got the same situation. I had read that leaving the AC on for a few days on end can help, so I tried it-48 hours to be exact. it was better, but when I turned it off and went back in a couple hours later, it was back, burning and felt like my throat was going to close down on me-yuck








. Since then, I have kept all windows and vents open and last I checked a few hours ago (after appx 24 hours) it was definately better. Not perfect, but livable, and hopefully getting better by the minute







.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've seen this recipe posted on several forums, and from the responses seems to work well.

1) Turn off everything and close up all vents and open all the cabinets.
2) Put down 2 or 3 shallow bowls of lemon scented ammonia approx 1/2 gal.
3) Put a oscillating fan in on end and close it up tight for 24 hours.
4) After you have waited the 24 hours pour out the ammonia open all the vents and windows for a day and let it air out good.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Update...After running the AC for 2 days, then leaving all windows open for a few days, the smell has not come back! Have had it closed up at night with no bad scent build up overnight either.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What I have noticed is that the smell is proportional to the amount of heat and sun. The hotter the sun, the worse the off gasing. The MaxxAir vent covers have done a great deal to correct this, as I leave them open all the time, and the turbomaxx fan stays on for most of our stay, so the smell is not noticed while we camp.

Tim


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Maiden voyage in the '05 21RS went off without any noticeable or action altering smells eminating from the TT. I also had our niece with us (a 19 year old who has some sensitivity to some airborne things) who didn't once mention any smells that bothered her.

I guess we were lucky with this unit.


----------

